# Can't find the costume I want.



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

A pic would help.


----------



## Tink (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok. I was trying to post a pic, but I can't get it on here. Sorry.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

How about Prom Night?










Or Bride of Dracula? 










These costumes are available on the internet.

Or possibly a Gothic Queen Of Hearts?











Good luck!

TC


----------



## Tink (Jul 17, 2009)

I did think about Carrie. I was just hoping to find something that looked like the real character from a movie. It's frustrating, there are so many costumes for men that look real and I can't find one for women. I probably will just go with one like these. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Evilernie (Jun 20, 2009)

Found a pic you could work with depending on how much time you would like to invest in makeup.

JIM SMASH ! ! !: MONICA MEZA: ANGELIQUE CENOBITE COSTUME


----------



## Tink (Jul 17, 2009)

Those are good pics of her. I have serious doubts I could make one on my own. If I can't buy it, I think I'll have to just settle on another costume. Thank you very much.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

What about Elsa Lanchester's classic make up in "Bride of Frankenstein" (Universal, 1935).
Sorry I don't have a pic available at the moment, but it should be easy enough to find some.

The costume should be easy to make...

Know a good hairdresser??


----------



## Tink (Jul 17, 2009)

Baron Samedi said:


> What about Elsa Lanchester's classic make up in "Bride of Frankenstein" (Universal, 1935).
> Sorry I don't have a pic available at the moment, but it should be easy enough to find some.
> 
> The costume should be easy to make...
> ...


That would be a good one too. Lots of hair spray and I'll be set!


----------



## Evilernie (Jun 20, 2009)

Found, Happy halloween

Sorry none in stock, at least it is available

DELUXE FEMALE CENOBITE ADULT COSTUME at eMASKS.com -


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I feel bad for saying this but you probably aren't going to find an Angelique costume, and if you can't find one it will probably be a collector's piece and not for a reasonable price. 

A Carrie costume isn't hard to pull off, you just need a dress you don't mind ruining and 1-2 quarts of fake blood. You will want to test out different brands, or make the blood yourself to see which ones stain the skin and hair. You don't want to have to explain fake blood stains on your hair, face and arms for a week or two! 

There are so few female horror characters that are the bad guy (not just a dame in distress) but a few I can think of are the Freddy's mom and the crazy chick from Misery.

I wish you luck in finding your costume!


----------



## Tink (Jul 17, 2009)

the dogman said:


> I feel bad for saying this but you probably aren't going to find an Angelique costume, and if you can't find one it will probably be a collector's piece and not for a reasonable price.
> 
> A Carrie costume isn't hard to pull off, you just need a dress you don't mind ruining and 1-2 quarts of fake blood. You will want to test out different brands, or make the blood yourself to see which ones stain the skin and hair. You don't want to have to explain fake blood stains on your hair, face and arms for a week or two!
> 
> ...


Freddy's mom? I don't think I know who that is. Is she scary?

Thanks for the advice on the Angelique costume. You're right, I'm probably wasting my time on that. I need to do something else. I just want to be different. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

Well it's not totally hopeless, it depends on how crafty you (or someone you know) is. It looks like a PVC bondage skirt with a weird corsett. You could easily find bondage clothing at sex shops and specialty stores. From what I've seen here (CAD$) it _could_ be pricey. If you're an ebay-er you could probably find cheaper stuff. The headpiece could work out if it was made with latex, I've seen limbs done this way. It could also work for the suspension piercings. Try scoping out some of the DIY special effects make-up sites and videos on the internet or see if your library has any books. Hope that helps.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I`seen a latex corset and long skirt on ebay, it was around £25, you would need a latex choker and then the cosmetic side, i think it can be done, there`s still plenty of time until halloween


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Another couple of ideas..

Elvira, Mistress of the Dark..Costumes are readily available, (if you don't mind it getting a bit draughty in places)..

Or Samara from "The Ring" movies.... heres a link.

Coolest Costume Ideas for Halloween


----------

